# REZ-MADE CC & TACHI PALACE car show



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

I DONT HAVE ANY INFO, IM POSTING FOR A FRIEND.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Jun 14 2010, 04:13 PM~17785066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 14 2010, 07:21 PM~17786885
> *:0  :wow:
> *



WE B THERE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 14 2010, 09:36 PM~17788861
> *WE B THERE  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

*To The Top :biggrin:  *


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

anybody have an idea when catagories will be listed or should i just call the casino and see what they will tell me?


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Jun 14 2010, 04:13 PM~17785066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*tell your friend to let me print the flyers *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Jun 14 2010, 04:13 PM~17785066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

$1,000 cash prize for the best lowrider of show, $1,000 cash prize for best dub vehicle of show, $1,000 cash prize for best truck of show, $1,000 cash prize for best S.U.V. of show, & $500 cash for best motorcycle of show, $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:12 PM~18353904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Jun 14 2010, 04:13 PM~17785066
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttt :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 21 2010, 09:29 PM~18372709
> *ttt :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

.................... :biggrin: .......IMPALAS C.C. WILL SHOW SOME SUPORT...!!!!... :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Www.nokturnalcarclub.org 
we will be there


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Aug 25 2010, 07:12 PM~18407382
> *.................... :biggrin: .......IMPALAS C.C. WILL SHOW SOME SUPORT...!!!!... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Aug 26 2010, 09:11 AM~18411096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY

BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY
LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 27 2010, 02:02 AM~18418437
> *:wow:
> *


.........................  .......................................................................................


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Aug 29 2010, 10:57 AM~18433117
> *
> 
> .........................  .......................................................................................
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:12 PM~18353904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY

BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY
LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 29 2010, 10:44 PM~18437961
> *CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> ...


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 19 2010, 01:12 PM~18353904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 29 2010, 10:44 PM~18437961
> *CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> ...


WHAT ABOUT BEST OF SHOW BIKE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Aug 26 2010, 10:11 AM~18411096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look 4...
.
.
.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Aug 29 2010, 10:52 PM~18438015
> *
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Aug 30 2010, 07:48 AM~18439441
> *Look 4...
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY










BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
$500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 12:38 PM~18461830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :rant: :no: :banghead:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Sep 1 2010, 03:34 PM~18462789
> *:loco:  :rant:  :no:  :banghead:
> *


  You have a clean car you should do pretty good.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:38 PM~18461830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 1 2010, 02:53 PM~18462946
> * You have a clean car you should do pretty good.
> *


thanks bro  but when it comes to the 300's i got no chance


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Sep 1 2010, 03:56 PM~18462966
> *thanks bro   but when it comes to the 300's i got no chance
> *


 Remember its total points not just an eye catcher.


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:38 PM~18461830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 05:20 PM~18463542
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike661_@Sep 2 2010, 11:03 AM~18470274
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 1 2010, 03:08 PM~18463057
> *Remember its total points not just an eye catcher.
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Sep 2 2010, 05:02 PM~18473091
> *true  :biggrin:
> *


Hope to see you guys there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*Strictly Business* will be in the house....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Sep 2 2010, 07:36 PM~18474320
> *Ttt
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Aug 30 2010, 05:19 AM~18438917
> *WHAT ABOUT BEST OF SHOW BIKE                    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 There will be a Best of Show Bicycle.


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Aug 30 2010, 08:48 AM~18439441
> *Look 4...
> .
> .
> ...


............looking good fresno..!!................


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Sep 2 2010, 07:43 PM~18474379
> *Strictly Business will be in the house....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

LINDSAY'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :wave:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Aug 25 2010, 09:12 PM~18407382
> *.................... :biggrin: .......IMPALAS C.C. WILL SHOW SOME SUPORT...!!!!... :thumbsup:
> *


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

do u have a catagory for pedal cars or special interest ? :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:38 PM~18461830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:38 PM~18461830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

DO U HAVE A SPECLIAL INTEREST AND PEDAL CAR CATAGORY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Sep 5 2010, 09:15 PM~18494969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:38 PM~18461830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:38 PM~18461830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 9 2010, 06:58 PM~18528479
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

1 more day!!!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 10 2010, 09:15 AM~18532991
> *1 more day!!!!
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


should be a gre8t 1, ill be theRe 


ATOMIC


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

anyone got pics?


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

WHERES THE PICS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES HAD A GREAT TIME OUTH THERE!!....WE'LL BE THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

*HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE.... WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR, GREAT SHOW......  *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

Brown Society CC had a good time. Congrats to REZ MADE for puttin it down with a good show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! To REZ MADE on a GREAT SHOW! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 12 2010, 08:02 PM~18550579
> *CONGRATS!!!!  To REZ MADE on a GREAT SHOW! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait till next year...


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Sep 12 2010, 10:42 PM~18552314
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cant wait till next  year...
> *


LOOKN GOOD STRAIGHT CLOWNIN


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Like I said a show not to be missed


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

one of the coolest shows ive been to!!  
.
.
.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Sep 13 2010, 05:15 AM~18553184
> *Like I said a show not to be missed
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Sep 13 2010, 08:26 AM~18554014
> *one of the coolest shows ive been to!!
> .
> .
> ...


LOOKING GOOD IMPALAS C.C.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Sep 13 2010, 05:15 AM~18553184
> *Like I said a show not to be missed
> *


*X78* :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 12 2010, 08:02 PM~18550579
> *CONGRATS!!!!  To REZ MADE on a GREAT SHOW! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Sep 12 2010, 02:11 PM~18548304
> *SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

no pics of bikes


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Sep 13 2010, 08:32 PM~18560381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Sep 13 2010, 09:26 AM~18554014
> *one of the coolest shows ive been to!!
> .
> .
> ...


.................... :thumbsup: .......I M P A L A A A S S S S S .......


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Sep 14 2010, 09:20 PM~18570760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 14 2010, 10:29 PM~18570933
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

'Sup Pete, the Elco was looking good out there!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice pics!!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 15 2010, 11:19 AM~18574659
> *Nice pics!!
> *



:biggrin: thanks!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Sep 14 2010, 09:50 PM~18571246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Issac!!!! I sure would have liked to seen the cutty out there but Ill see it in vegas!!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Sep 15 2010, 10:43 PM~18580173
> *Thanks Issac!!!! I sure would have liked to seen the cutty out there but Ill see it in vegas!!
> *


Fa show! ya gotta make it out to Vegas bro.







:biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*1st Place Best Lowrider "Strictly Business"*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Sep 19 2010, 02:48 AM~18602382
> *1st Place Best Lowrider "Strictly Business"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

GREAT PICS


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 19 2010, 06:11 PM~18605504
> *GREAT PICS
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

kings of the street 2010 vol 2 

includes the carhop from the show

cover









preview





and new hoppin shirts from LS

ihop










flag hopper










excuses


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Sep 13 2010, 09:13 PM~18560832
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------

